# Anyone memorized the whole WLC?



## nwink (Oct 12, 2010)

Just curious if anyone on the PB has successfully memorized the whole Westminster Larger Catechism or knows someone who has. Now, I'm not asking so you can boast -- just curious is anyone has been able to do it!


----------



## JennyG (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm leaving that project until after I've finished memorising Scripture


----------



## Wayne (Oct 12, 2010)

I remember coming across notice in an old issue of the _Presbyterian Journal_ of a young man who had accomplished that feat. On a hunch I checked and he had gone on to become a pastor in the PCA. Can't remember the name just now, though.


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Oct 12, 2010)

JennyG said:


> I'm leaving that project until after I've finished memorising Scripture


 
I had friends in high school who had memorized the entire New Testament. That was when I was a member of the Assemblies of God, and they had grown up in the church memorizing Scripture.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Oct 13, 2010)

I personally know two who have memorized and recited the LC.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 13, 2010)

No, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!


----------



## fishingpipe (Oct 13, 2010)

I remember a young lady being recognized for that achievement when I was in an ARP church. It was mentioned in the ARP magazine that was sent out, I believe. But I did not know her personally.


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not even sure I view such a feat as a good use of my time or memory. Of course, I think memorization (other than Scripture) in general is overrated.


----------



## nwink (Oct 13, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> I'm not even sure I view such a feat as a good use of my time or memory. Of course, I think memorization (other than Scripture) in general is overrated.


 
Charlie, whenever I've memorized Scripture or Catechism (WSC), I've greatly benefited from meditating on the truth conveyed. Obviously, the Scripture is the very Word of God and sharper than a two-edged sword, and there are other uses for memorizing Scripture more than for purposes of meditation (like quoting/recalling it in times of temptation, etc),...but I've found meditation on the Catechism very helpful as I meditate on the applications of the 10 Commandments in my life, learn what the petitions in the Lord's Prayer mean and how I can pray accordingly, etc. Memorizing the Catechism is a very helpful way of learning and meditating on the overall teachings of Scripture and their applications.


----------



## CharlieJ (Oct 13, 2010)

I think you're right, Nathan. My earlier response was dictated by my stage in life right now; I'm doing academic work which has me sifting through enormous stacks of primary and secondary literature. I burn through about a book a day. I couldn't imagine spending that sort of time on a single document.

As long as memorization is not mistaken for comprehension, I suppose it's a great thing for a Christian to do.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Oct 13, 2010)

It would be wonderful to be able to memorize the "Proof Texts" for the WLC/WSC. 

An emphasis on the proof text "in relation to the Q&A" as opposed to the emphasis on memorization of the Q&A itself would be the real profit, although I see benefit in both.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Oct 13, 2010)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> I personally know two who have memorized and recited the LC.


 
And it was, by their own confession, a *very* good use of their time.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Oct 14, 2010)

Are we doing that, "Use your favorite heretic," as your avatar thing again?


----------



## TexanRose (Oct 14, 2010)

I know a handful of young men and ladies who are attempting the feat; last I heard, several of them were a good ways through it, and they might well be done by now.

I think that memorizing the catechisms ought to be less of a priority than memorizing Scripture, but there's no reason that the two can't take place simultaneously.


----------



## Andres (Oct 14, 2010)

Willem van Oranje said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > I'm leaving that project until after I've finished memorising Scripture
> ...


 
I'm sorry but I just don't think I can believe this one unless I personally saw proof. And that's just the problem... the only way they could prove it is if they actually quoted the entire NT to someone. I don't have an idea how long that would take, but it would take a loooong time. Who is really going to sit and listen to someone for several hours on end?


----------



## Wayne (Oct 14, 2010)

Andres:

Are you skeptical of anyone being able to memorize the entire New Testament, or just of someone in high school (i.e., of that age) having been able to accomplish that work?

I've certainly read of many who had the whole of the New Testament memorized. Also personally know of a woman who at age 100 could recite the whole of the book of Proverbs. [wife of the Rev. Lynn Gray Gordon; she may still be living, at the Quarryville Retirement Home].

If you challenged someone, chose a particular book of the NT and they could start reciting for at least five minutes, you'd pretty much have the evidence you needed that they were telling the truth.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey I've got a question to throw out there... Has anyone ever quoted the Confession or Catechism thinking they were quoting Scripture? Its happened to me once or twice.


----------



## Andres (Oct 15, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Andres:
> 
> Are you skeptical of anyone being able to memorize the entire New Testament, or just of someone in high school (i.e., of that age) having been able to accomplish that work?
> 
> ...


 
Wayne, to answer your first question...I would say I am skeptical of almost anyone. It has nothing to do with the person(s) really, that just seems like such a monumental task. As for memorizing a book of the bible, while certainly a challenge, I do think this is far more realistic. If someone told me they memorized the book of Proverbs, I would believe them. Not only that, but it could be recited back within probably 20 minutes (?) thereby validating their claim. Lastly, if someone could quote a passage or section for 5 minutes, I personally would not consider this as proof they could go on quoting for several more hours. Sorry guys I am just a skeptic aka a party-pooper!


----------



## Andres (Oct 15, 2010)

Joshua said:


> So, as I understand it, you don't believe that they can do what they said they can do whereby you are accusing them of lying? I will remember not to inform you of progress in things, lest you fail to believe me.


 
well I never thought of it that way (considering them liars). I guess I just consider myself more of a skeptic, but I don't really have an arugment for your point. On the flip side, am I supposed to accept everything people tell me at face value? Accept everything that Christians tell me at face value?


----------



## Wayne (Oct 15, 2010)

Keeping in mind that we've departed from the original post...

Andres:

Don't allow yourself to be backed into a corner of intransigence. Better to do some research (if you see it as worth the time) and see just what sort of proof is out there that people have memorized the entire New Testament (and/or other large volumes of material). It is particularly more common in oral cultures where the written word is not common, or where most people are illiterate. "Holy Hubert" Lindsay was noted as having memorized all of the NT and much of the OT. Google his name for more on him. 

Here's another: Meet the (blind) woman who memorized the New Testament - (BP)


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 15, 2010)

YouTube - Trying to Memorize the Entire Bible - scripture memory


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 16, 2010)

I haven't even memorised the WSC or some basic texts of Scripture. I'm not a great memoriser. Maybe I suffer from rat brains.

I'm not aware that I know anyone who has memorised the WLC.


----------

